# Avatar



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai changé mon avatar ce matin et j'ai déjà reçu 2 plaintes de personnes qui n'aiment pas le nouveau.....

Pourtant je pensais , naîvement, que celui ci faisait plus sérieux ( ba oui un avocat avec un code civil sous le bras c'est autre chose qu'une femme avec un bandeau quand même ! 

Pensez vous qu'un avatar peut donner une fausse idée de la personne qui se cache derrière? moi oui    :love: 

Montrer moi votre avatar et je vous dirais qui vous etes? 

A vous  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

vlà


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vlà



vu ton avatar tu dois être?  disons ... euh ... " rigolo" ça va ou non?      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Euh sinon, tu veux pas insérer ton avatar d'avant qu'on puisse comparer ?




Tiens, j'entends comme un bruit de clefs


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

voici le mien, je suis donc une jeune femme qui perd son string... évident


----------



## I-bouk (31 Mars 2005)

Voilà mon mien ! looOL

Classic, mais du jamais vu !


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

> Pensez vous qu'un avatar peut donner une fausse idée de la personne qui se cache derrière?


 avatar et propiétaire même combat ?


----------



## alcahest (31 Mars 2005)

Et voilou le mien


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> voici le mien, je suis donc une jeune femme qui perd son string... évident



tu es certaines que c'est un string?


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> avatar et propiétaire même combat ?


 Oulà, gros bruit de clefs


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oulà, gros bruit de clefs


Pourquoi pas bruit de scotch ?  

_Ou de fer à souder c'est vous qui voyez   _


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas bruit de scotch ?
> 
> _Ou de fer à souder c'est vous qui voyez   _


 Juste un doigt alors :rose:


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas bruit de scotch ?
> 
> _Ou de fer à souder c'est vous qui voyez   _



plutôt bruit de sabot ( tu sais, genre la personne qui arrive avec ses gros sabots et qui fait du bruit en marchant, comme moi en ce moment, quel vacarme, j'ai honte  )


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt alors :rose:


_Vous devriez gna gna gna réputation gna gna gna offrir gna gna GlobalCut. gna_

*Et non pas gni !! Attention hein  *


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

J'ose même pas demander pour mon avatar ....


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mars 2005)

rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!

ton nouvel avatar met certes en valeur ton coté serieux, mais ça n'est forcement celui qu'on prefere    
Quant a l'avatar reflet de la personnalité... peut etre un peu (je ne me mouille pas, la)    
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!


aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas demander pour mon avatar ....


 Non, demande pas


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

"h" ça désigne quoi déjà au japon ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, demande pas



Je sais bien ... Mais j'ai pas pu me retenir !


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ose même pas demander pour mon avatar ....



Euh c'est toi sur la photo c'est ça??   


Freelancer : la vraie Kathy c'est la marionnette : je ne suis qu'un pantin en fait, un de plus  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "h" ça désigne quoi déjà au japon ?



et en France? 

ce sont  juste mes initiales,  ne pas y chercher autre chose ....


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ce sont  juste mes initiales,  ne pas y chercher autre chose ....


Oui oui


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

J'ai une amie qui fréquentait un forum, avec un avatar représentant un personnage de dessin animé (la ptite bigleuse de scoubidou).  Elle passa plus ou moins inaperçue jusqu'au jour où elle décida de se mettre des avatars de Jennifer Garner (Alias), elle devint alors la fille la plus populaire du forum 

Lorsque j'ai débuté dans les forums, mon avatar représentait une mignonne petite brune. Je ne compte pas le nombre de mails (les MP ça n'existait pas à l'époque) où on me demandait si "je ressemblais à mon avatar" 

Comme quoi, oui, les avatars font les personnes.  surtout dans les forums techniques à prédominance masculine; le cerveau de ces messieurs ayant tendance à fantasmer sur les quelques (rares) participantes féminines en associant leur avatar à leur personne.


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une amie qui fréquentait un forum, avec un avatar représentant un personnage de dessin animé (la ptite bigleuse de scoubidou).  Le jour où elle décida de se mettre des avatars de Jennifer Garner (Alias), elle devint la fille la plus populaire du forum
> 
> Lorsque j'ai débuté dans les forums, mon avatar représentait une mignonne petite brune. Je ne compte pas le nombre de mails (les MP ça n'existait pas à l'époque) où on me demandait si "je ressemblais à mon avatar"
> Comme quoi, oui, les avatars font les personnes.  surtout dans les forums techniques à prédominance masculine; le cerveau de ces messieurs ayant tendance à fantasmer sur les quelques (rares) participantes féminines en associant leur avatar à leur personne.



A enfin une personne qui me comprend , une femme voyons.. ....  on est pas tres nombreuses ici et il y a pas mal de myso dans le coin , de cela j'en suis certaine   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est toi sur la photo c'est ça??



Je ne peux répondre à cette question. Car quelque soit la réponse je risque de faire des déçus ...


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A enfin une personne qui me comprend , une femme voyons.. .... on est pas tres nombreuses ici et il y a pas mal de myso dans le coin , de cela j'en suis certaine   :love:


Tout juste :rateau: 

Donc si tu veux avoir du succès et être populaire, remets ton ancien avatar, il faisait fantasmer la moitié de la gente masculine ici


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Et moi je ne m'avance pas trop par mon avatar !


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux répondre à cette question. Car quelque soit la réponse je risque de faire des déçus ...



oui je comprends


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout juste :rateau:
> 
> Donc si tu veux avoir du succès et être populaire, remets ton ancien avatar, il faisait fantasmer la moitié de la gente masculine ici



Mais je ne veux pas être populaire, juste une nioubie comme les autres, et si j'ai changé d'avatar c'est justement à cause des raisons que tu invoques...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je ne m'avance pas trop par mon avatar !



Si t'es une pomme non ?   :love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne veux pas être populaire, juste une nioubie comme les autres, et si j'ai changé d'avatar c'est justement à cause des raisons que tu invoques...


J'avais bien compris ne t'inquiète pas.   c'était un clin d'oeil à _ces messieurs._


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es une pomme non ?   :love:



Oui je me laisse facilement croquer par les miss


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

Ben moi aussi je vous raconte pas tous les MPs enflammés que je reçois pour savoir si c'est moi ou non sur la photo ...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien compris ne t'inquiète pas.   c'était un clin d'oeil à _ces messieurs._



Mais non mais non ici les hommes ne pensent qu'à leur ordinateur, c'est meme l'unique objet de leur fantasme et toute leur libido repose sur leur système d'exploitation      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi je vous raconte pas tous les MPs enflammés que je reçois pour savoir si c'est moi ou non sur a photo ...



Des propositions de dons ?


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Donc si tu veux avoir du succès et être populaire, remets ton ancien avatar, il faisait fantasmer la moitié de la gente masculine ici


Le mien il fait craquer la gent féminine parce qu'il est trop mignon    
Bon ça dépend des fois, j'en change régulièrement 

Celui là a eu beaucoup de succès:  






_Alors que c'était un clin d'oeil pour quelqu'un en partculier   _


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi je vous raconte pas tous les MPs enflammés que je reçois pour savoir si c'est moi ou non sur la photo ...



aucune culture ces jeunes.......


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non ici les hommes ne pensent qu'à leur ordinateur, c'est meme l'unique objet de leur fantasme et toute leur libido repose sur leur système d'exploitation      :love:



La preuve que non, c'est le nombre de messages que tu as reçu suite a ton changement d'avatar...  
c'est juste qu'avant tu attirais les fans de bondage, maintenant, je ne sais pas trop qui tu vas attirer, mais t'inquietes pas, avec tous les pervers qui trainent ici, y'en aura bien un qui te demandera si tu ressembles vraiment a ton avatar


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> La preuve que non, c'est le nombre de messages que tu as reçu suite a ton changement d'avatar...
> c'est juste qu'avant tu attirais les fans de bondage, maintenant, je ne sais pas trop qui tu vas attirer, mais t'inquietes pas, avec tous les pervers qui trainent ici, y'en aura bien un qui te demandera si tu ressembles vraiment a ton avatar



Ah non je refuse que mon bandeau soit comparé à du " bondage" rien à voir, 

et puis au départ c'était un autoportait que j'avais fait pour m'amuser sans le bandeau et comme je voulais rester anonyme, j'ai refait une photo avec un bandeau ... ne pas y voir malice que diantre, bande de pervers va   
ouf j'ai bien fait de changer, ma marionnette est asexuée


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> La preuve que non, c'est le nombre de messages que tu as reçu suite a ton changement d'avatar...
> c'est juste qu'avant tu attirais les fans de bondage, maintenant, je ne sais pas trop qui tu vas attirer, mais t'inquietes pas, avec tous les pervers qui trainent ici, y'en aura bien un qui te demandera si tu ressembles vraiment a ton avatar



La robe ... Y'en a sûrement qui voudront savoir ce qu'il y a en dessous ...   
Et puis ça peut attirer tous les fans du muppets show, car si on fait pas attention, on dirait vraiment un des vieux papys au balcon !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mais t'inquietes pas, avec tous les pervers qui trainent ici, y'en aura bien un qui te demandera si tu ressembles vraiment a ton avatar



Justement, je me posais la même question à ton sujet.  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ma marionnette est asexuée



elle est a fil pas a main.......


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La robe ... Y'en a sûrement qui voudront savoir ce qu'il y a en dessous ...
> Et puis ça peut attirer tous les fans du muppets show, car si on fait pas attention, on dirait vraiment un des vieux papys au balcon !



Presque ça :


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

Tout le monde ressemble à son avatar mais comme, vous le savez, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Quand on voit l'avatar on sent toute la détermination de la personne qui poste, bon choix !


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ressemble à son avatar mais comme, vous le savez, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences



vu ton avatar vaut mieux , effectivement


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ressemble à son avatar mais comme, vous le savez, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences


 Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

En tant que vieux briscard Luc G serait-il un fin observateur ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Presque ça :



Oui quand on la voit en taille réelle l'illusion disparaît ... Mais moi j'ai eu un moment d'hésitation quand j'ai vu ton nouvel avatar.
Et c'est pas parce que j'ai eu cette hésitation que ça veut obligatoirement dire que j'ai envie de faire des choses avec les marionnettes du muppets show !!! Faut pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ...


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire



j'espère que tu n'as pas exactement le même nez que celui de ton avatar , sans vouloir te vexer    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

LucG a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde ressemble à son avatar mais comme, vous le savez, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences





ben, moi je suis pareil en vrai....d'ailleurs, a l'A.E.S a clermont , j'ai du apprendre a miauler pour parler a Finn......


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui quand on la voit en taille réelle l'illusion disparaît ... Mais moi j'ai eu un moment d'hésitation quand j'ai vu ton nouvel avatar.
> Et c'est pas parce que j'ai eu cette hésitation que ça veut obligatoirement dire que j'ai envie de faire des choses avec les marionnettes du muppets show !!! Faut pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ...



Pas besoin de les dire,  tu les dis tout seul


----------



## Freelancer (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je me posais la même question à ton sujet.  :love:



Si tu me connaissais, tu n'aurais plus de doute quant à ma supposée perversité (les murs des endroits les plus malfamés de la capitale resonnent encore de mon prénom     )

ps : je ne ressemble evidement pas a mon avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu n'as pas exactement le même nez que celui de ton avatar , sans vouloir te vexer    :love:


 C'est pas bien de se moquer du physique 
Sache que chez nous, les calamars, mon nez à une forme très sexy


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de les dire,  tu les dis tout seul



Ouuuuh je vais être vengeance car je suis colère !!! 

  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Presque ça :


Il a quand même une grande bouche ton avatar  

En fait on le voit pas très bien en réduit quand même, niveau qualité  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps : je ne ressemble evidement pas a mon avatar



A moins que tu sois le fils de Sylvie V. non ce n'est pas toi !


----------



## Franswa (31 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je veux demander  

PS: moi aussi j'entends des clefs... bizarre


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

C'est pas plus joli comme ça ?
(c'est gratuit )


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Spyro : une grande bouche tu dis? normal pour un avocat   

Stargazer : tu l'as bien cherché quand même ....   

GlobalCut : non mais les grands nés ont leur charme, moi aussi j'ai un grand nez, il était caché par le bandeau en fait     ( vous pourrez le voir jeudi 14 avril hé hé hé )


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A moins que tu sois le neveu de Sylvie V. non ce n'est pas toi !



Je dis ça parce qu'on me l'a deja demandé  

Et toi, si je me fie a ton avatar, tu serais le fils de Dorothy et de Toto (apparement, sur la route de briques jaunes, ils se sont arrétés pour faire un tour dans les buissons     )


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus joli comme ça ?
> (c'est gratuit )



c'est ma réduction qui était mauvaise, j'ai mis la tienne c'est mieux, merci


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> (vous pourrez le voir jeudi 14 avril hé hé hé )


Pas moi


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi



vu, et remplacé même, comme je le disais plus haut ma réduction était mauvaise pourtant faites avec ImageWell, merci en tout cas


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, moi je suis pareil en vrai....d'ailleurs, a l'A.E.S a clermont , j'ai du apprendre a miauler pour parler a Finn......



Quel pervers ce Finn!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Utilise Toshop à l'avenir


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer : tu l'as bien cherché quand même ....



Oui, j'avoue ... :rose:   



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, si je me fie a ton avatar, tu serais le fils de Dorothy et de Toto (apparement, sur la route de briques jaunes, ils se sont arrétés pour faire un tour dans les buissons       )



Non Toto c'est mon parrain avec le bûcheron et l'épouventail ! Papa c'est le lion ... Que veux-tu leur amour était si .... fort on va dire.   
Mais c'est ce mélange qui me donne ce charme si particulier de Mary Ingalls façon Viking !


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Utilise Toshop à l'avenir



pour une réduction rapide je pensais que ImageWell suffisait, j'essayerais avec Graphic, j'ai photoshop aussi mais que pour Mac OS 9 et j'oublie toujours d'aller dans Classic, en fait depuuis que j'ai Mac OS X .3 je n'ai jamais ouvert classique


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour une réduction rapide je pensais que ImageWell suffisait, j'essayerais avec Graphic, j'ai photoshop aussi mais que pour Mac OS 9 et j'oublie toujours d'aller dans Classic, en fait depuuis que j'ai Mac OS X .3 je n'ai jamais ouvert classique


 Classic s'ouvre automatiquement de toute façon... non ?


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avoue ...c'est ce mélange qui me donne ce charme si particulier de Mary Ingalls façon Viking !



mdr


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

mon avatar dévoile un quart de ma personnalité (en gros  ) 


enfait c'est pas un avatar mais un pseudo-avatar...


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour une réduction rapide je pensais que ImageWell suffisait, j'essayerais avec Graphic, j'ai photoshop aussi mais que pour Mac OS 9 et j'oublie toujours d'aller dans Classic, en fait depuuis que j'ai Mac OS X .3 je n'ai jamais ouvert classique


 au fait, tu penses que mon avatar correspond à ma personnalité ?


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Classic s'ouvre automatiquement de toute façon... non ?



il s'ouvre si je lance une application OS 9 mais je n'en lance aucune ...


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> au fait, tu penses que mon avatar correspond à ma personnalité ?



si c'est le cas on dira que tu as une personalité un peu "effacée "       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Et moi  ton avis ?


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2005)

Mais non, je ne suis pas vache...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar dévoile un quart de ma personnalité (en gros  )



Et voici les 3/4 restants:


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> au fait, tu penses que mon avatar correspond à ma personnalité ?



Ce thread a eu le merite de me faire regarder ton avatar de pres : j'avais j'amais vu les bateaux et la tortue. juste les couleurs qui changeait


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, je ne suis pas vache...



Bah tiens je fais un prix de groupe: les 4/4 + la vache:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread a eu le merite de me faire regarder ton avatar de pres : j'avais j'amais vu les bateaux et la tortue. juste les couleurs qui changeait



Ah ouais c'est vrai !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Et moi  ton avis ?



euh.. t'es qu'une pomme?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> au fait, tu penses que mon avatar correspond à ma personnalité ?



celui que tu utilise sur Ichat surement plus mais il est bien celui là, ne t'inquiete pas.....
c'est pas le mien mais bon, on peut pas toujours tout avoir.....


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est vrai !!!    :love:  :love:


 Toi non plus t'avais pas vu depuis le temps


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Toi non plus t'avais pas vu depuis le temps



Non ........ :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euh.. t'es qu'une pomme?



Déjà faite celle-là !


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> celui que tu utilise sur Ichat surement plus mais il est bien celui là, ne t'inquiete pas.....
> c'est pas le mien mais bon, on peut pas toujours tout avoir.....


 j'ai pas compris la parti "c'est pas le mien, mais bon on peut pas tjs tout avoir..."  
Je sais je suis blond(e) et alors ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens je fais un prix de groupe: les 4/4 + la vache:





jipé ma tué


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non ........ :rose:


 Par contre toi, on peut pas te louper 

PS: Merci  (moi ça marche pas :rose


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar dévoile un quart de ma personnalité (en gros  )
> 
> 
> enfait c'est pas un avatar mais un pseudo-avatar...


C'est un avaquart


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas compris la parti "c'est pas le mien, mais bon on peut pas tjs tout avoir..."
> Je sais je suis blond(e) et alors ?



je voulais juste signaler que pour moi, j'ai le plus bô....


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Par contre toi, on peut pas te louper



C'est le froufrou de la robe et des jupons qui me trahit !


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je voulais juste signaler que pour moi, j'ai le plus bô....


 Voilà !!! C'est plus clair comme ça


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est le froufrou de la robe et des jupons qui me trahit !


 C'est bizarre GlobalCut n'est pas là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

super en fait, ton avatar Franswa, je viens de voir tes deux posts et les avatar avaient les couleurs decalés l'un avec l'autre, super sympa...... 

ps:waow, mon 2300eme post...je suis content.....


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super en fait, ton avatar Franswa, je viens de voir tes deux posts et les avatar avaient les couleurs decalés l'un avec l'autre, super sympa......
> 
> ps:waow, mon 2300eme post...je suis content.....



oui j'ai vu aussi bleu et jaune c'est super


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super en fait, ton avatar Franswa, je viens de voir tes deux posts et les avatar avaient les couleurs decalés l'un avec l'autre, super sympa......
> 
> ps:waow, mon 2300eme post...je suis content.....


 Merci stook  
Le tien aussi est cool (c'est le personnage de quel manga ?  )


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai vu aussi bleu et jaune c'est super


 Tu as vu aussi la tortue et les gens qui rames sur la barque ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super en fait, ton avatar Franswa, je viens de voir tes deux posts et les avatar avaient les couleurs decalés l'un avec l'autre, super sympa......



Ah ouais aussi !!!   

Et ben j'en aurais appris des choses ce soir !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai changé mon avatar ce matin



A mon avis tu devais recevoir plus de "coups de boules" avec le précédent... 

  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci stook
> Le tien aussi est cool (c'est le personnage de quel manga ?  )



c'est Gaara du desert du Manga Naruto.....
et son kenji, sur le front signifie Amour, c'est pas bô ça......
par contre gaara ça veut dire en gros un truc comme :l'enfant demon qui n'aime que lui.....


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu devais recevoir plus de "coups de boules" avec le précédent...
> 
> :love:



oui des vertes et des rouges aussi ... 

bonne nuit tout le monde.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais aussi !!!
> 
> Et ben j'en aurais appris des choses ce soir !!!



et oui, ce soir, tu t'es culturé.....c'est pas bô ça.....


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est Gaara du desert du Manga Naruto.....
> et son kenji, sur le front signifie Amour, c'est pas bô ça......
> par contre gaara ça veut dire en gros un truc comme :l'enfant demon qui n'aime que lui.....


 Je me renseignerais là dessus (si j'ai le temps un jour...) 
Gaara a une bonne tête je trouve...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est Gaara du desert du Manga Naruto.....



Qu'on préfère appeler par son petit nom LNC .... Comprenne qui pourra.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je me renseignerais là dessus (si j'ai le temps un jour...)
> Gaara a une bonne tête je trouve...



ben, j'aimais bien le concept d'amour rejeté du personnage , ce cote egoiste malgre lui et puis il a une bonne bouille c'est vrai....mais c'est pas un tendre.....


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, j'aimais bien le concept d'amour rejeté du personnage , ce cote egoiste malgre lui et puis il a une bonne bouille c'est vrai....mais c'est pas un tendre.....


 Et oui, c'est souvent les bonne bouille les moins tendre


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est Gaara du desert du Manga Naruto.....
> et son kenji, sur le front signifie Amour, c'est pas bô ça......
> par contre gaara ça veut dire en gros un truc comme :l'enfant demon qui n'aime que lui.....



C'est difficile de tout comprendre à cette heure là !  :rose:
Sinon, j'aime bien ton avatar !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile de tout comprendre à cette heure là !  :rose:
> Sinon, j'aime bien ton avatar !



merci, mais tu ne peux pas jouer, le tien c'est le plus bô......il est hors concours....puis, si Mackie raplique, il est capable de nous bannir pour qu'il ne reste plus que des Avatars digne du tien.....


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais tu ne peux pas jouer, le tien c'est le plus bô......il est hors concours....puis, si Mackie raplique, il est capable de nous bannir pour qu'il ne reste plus que des Avatars digne du tien.....



C'est normal, c'est Emi Magique, c'est la meilleure pour moi !  :love:


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

Mis a part le teint un peu brouillé , c'est tout a fait moi , oreilles en grande écoute , de grands yeux limites myopes , et de grandes dents pointues ....mais c'est pas mon meilleur profil !


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

moi j ai l'avatar le plus con si si je vous assure mon chat est très con voire débile quand il s y met


----------



## bouilla (1 Avril 2005)

moi c le mini de bob


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> A enfin une personne qui me comprend , une femme voyons.. .... on est pas tres nombreuses ici et il y a pas mal de myso dans le coin , de cela j'en suis certaine   :love:



On n'a pas besoin d'être un homme pour être mysogyne... ce n'est d'ailleurs que l'expression d'une forme de narcissisme teinté d'homosexualité refoulée ... bref, rien que du normal, tout ça ... 
N'oubliez pas que la mysogynie est un aveu de faiblesse, de peur de la castration ...
Bref, un mec qui méprise les dames et qui se la joue est en fait terrifié par la peur de la castration ...



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non ici les hommes ne pensent qu'à leur ordinateur, c'est meme l'unique objet de leur fantasme et toute leur libido repose sur leur système d'exploitation     :love:


Alors là, vous ne pouvez pas savoir à quel point c'est vrai, et ce pour au moins deux raisons =
- le cerveau masculin ( cela peut être une dame qui aurait un cerveau masculin ) est totalement asymetrique, la dominance d'un hemisphere sur l'autre le rendant plus analytique que syntehtique, et essentiellement monomaniaque = un cerveau d'homme ne peut faire qu'une chose à la fois
- toujours le même problème du complexe de castration que l'homme ne résoud pas, avec en plus une absence de résistance à la frustration ... 
Petite erreur, la libido peut reposer sur le X, mais pas sur le systeme d'exploitation, la libido c'est encore autre chose ...  

Bon, ceci dit votre précédent avatar était plus en rapport avec votre art photographique noir et blanc. En général, l'avatar exprime plus un désir réalisé qu'une vérité ou un état de chose .

Allez, sans rancune, Maître ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui des vertes et des rouges aussi ...



*    DES ROUGES ?!?!?   *

Comment donc est ce possible ? :affraid:
Non, Kathy, l'ancien avatar superbe, exquis, somptueux et sulfureux même, me donnait envie de sauter dans le TGV pour partir à ta rencontre.     
Je peux pas dire que le nouveau me fasse le même effet... 
 Il a comme... disons voir... moins de sex appeal  

Je m'accorde avec Freelancer pour dire :
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!
rendez nous la vraie kathy h!!!


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

puisque ma marionette déguisée en avocat ne plaisait pas,  voici mon cheval entrain de bailler.. oui je sais, en avatar on ne voit pas grand chose, tant pis, alors la voilà en un peu plus grand, pour le fun et bonne journée ...


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

J'arrive pas à croire qu'on t'ait boulé rouge pour si peu 

Pour ma part mon avatar représente mon côté enfantin - omniprésent même à mon âge :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> puisque ma marionette déguisée en avocat ne plaisait pas,  voici mon cheval entrain de bailler.. oui je sais, en avatar on ne voit pas grand chose, tant pis, alors la voilà en un peu plus grand, pour le fun et bonne journée ...




*Oui mais...*
avec celui-là les mauvaises langues vont dire que tu as une culotte de cheval....


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> puisque ma marionette déguisée en avocat ne plaisait pas, voici mon cheval entrain de bailler.. oui je sais, en avatar on ne voit pas grand chose, tant pis, alors la voilà en un peu plus grand, pour le fun et bonne journée ...


Ah c'est un cheval ? :mouais: Je dois avouer qu'au premier coup-d'oeil j'ai pensé que c'était un chien :rose:


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est un cheval ? :mouais: Je dois avouer qu'au premier coup-d'oeil j'ai pensé que c'était un chien :rose:



Quoi un chien et bien c'est Natif ( c'est le nom de mon cheval, lol) qui va être triste quand je vais lui dire ça


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

celle là est pas mal non plus


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas besoin d'être un homme pour être mysogyne... ce n'est d'ailleurs que l'expression d'une forme de narcissisme teinté d'homosexualité refoulée ... bref, rien que du normal, tout ça ...
> N'oubliez pas que la mysogynie est un aveu de faiblesse, de peur de la castration ...
> Bref, un mec qui méprise les dames et qui se la joue est en fait terrifié par la peur de la castration ...
> 
> ...


 
A la bonne heure! La phylosophie de comptoir trouve mieux sa place ici au bar que dans une galerie photos... 

Encore que...


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Moi ce que j&#8217;aime chez prerim&#8230;  je vais pas finir ma phrase, elle peut faire penser à Elmer 

Donc, ce que j&#8217;aime dans l&#8217;avatar de prerima c&#8217;est qu&#8217;il laisse largement découvrir son profil sans avoir à cliquer


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A la bonne heure! La phylosophie de comptoir trouve mieux sa place ici au bar que dans une galerie photos...
> Encore que...


l'orthographe, Vercingetorix ...  l'orthographe


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> celle là est pas mal non plus



et bien si tu me piques mes photos pour en faire mon prochain avatar on n'a pas fini, en plus le nouveau cadrage est tres laid, non cette photo n'est pas belle en avatar... 

et puis tout le monde va savoir que j'aime le noir et blanc maintenant  

pour la peine j'ai encore changé d'avtar,  mais sur cette photo j'étais tres vieille et tres malade 
( Docteur)  c'était avant mon opération de chirurgie esthétique


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> l'orthographe, Vercingetorix ...  l'orthographe



Arff! Lapsus: j'ai fait un mix entre philosophie et psychologie...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine j'ai encore changé d'avtar



j'adore!


----------



## clampin (1 Avril 2005)

Voici le mien...


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Dis donc Kathy, C'était bien la peine que je me décarcasse à te redimensionner ton avatar si c'est pour en changer toutes les 10 minutes


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Mais pourquoi donc ai-je choisi cet avatar ? Moi je sais: un peu marre du précédent 
un petit scan... retouche... hop et voilà.

Vous le reconnaissez ? Super fastoche...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Montrer moi votre avatar et je vous dirais qui vous etes?
> 
> A vous  :love:



Moi au tout début j'étais ça :






(j'entends d'ici les nostalgiques  !  ) ...

 avatar qui m'a vallu assez vite le doux sobriquet de "diablotine" de la part de notre ZeBig préféré ! :love: ..
Et puis tout le monde s'y est mis.
Mes coups de gueules _(oooh peiits hein les coups de gueule  ) _.. ont donné vie à mon trident ... 



Et puis ...

 et puis il y à eu une révolution, on s'est battus, on a perdu, j'ai été pendu ... et j'ai un peu disparu ! 

Je suis revenue sans rien, pas d'avatar ... (un Viking m'avait piqué mon casfque j'osais pas revenir décasfquée :ehu: :rose: ).. et puis un jour j'ai osé  

Voilà ...  sinon juste pour info mon premier avatar (qui n'est pas de moi, hélas !  ) il était nommé "Henri" ... comme quoi hein !


Sinon ce qu'à dit Macounette c'est ben vrai !


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi au tout début j'étais ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourtant je suis discret je mets pas des gros sabots...

mais :love: :love: :love: :love: quand même


----------



## fredtravers (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien si tu me piques mes photos pour en faire mon prochain avatar on n'a pas fini, en plus le nouveau cadrage est tres laid, non cette photo n'est pas belle en avatar...
> 
> et puis tout le monde va savoir que j'aime le noir et blanc maintenant
> 
> ...



Genre pavillon de l'horloge ... trés  joliiiiiiiiiii  ... ch'aime bekoup .... j'sais pas c'est p'tet la couleur ?  
La dame au piano, alors ... pas mal non plus  ? 

De toutes façon, mieux vaut avatar que jamais ... 






en n et b  ... j'aime bien ...




plus synthetique ....  ça fait peut etre trop marionette , non ... annulé ...




plus serieux déjà ...
Allez un Saudek pour la route ... Kathy H aurait elle enlevé son bandeau ???


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Genre pavillon de l'horloge ... trés  joliiiiiiiiiii  ... ch'aime bekoup .... j'sais pas c'est p'tet la couleur ?
> La dame au piano, alors ... pas mal non plus  ?
> 
> De toutes façon, mieux vaut avatar que jamais ...
> ...



dommage, le visage noir et blanc n'a pas été copié : 
Saudek , Mon Maître , j'adore.. ( je me suis beaucoup inspiré de lui en fait ) 

mdrrr la photo ( hé hé qui sait c'est peut-être bien moi ) une seule personne d'ici a eu la chance , ou la malchance, au choix,  de me rencontrer en vrai ici ( pas de fausses idées, on a juste dinez au resto et c'est tout  ) donc elle est la seule à connaître mon vrai visage   

Mais bon si je vais au resto le 14 avril, mon anonymat c'est terminé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2005)

Tiens, les femmes de ménage sont en grève ? 

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (1 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les femmes de ménage sont en grève ?
> 
> :sleep:


 En effet, c'est très bizarre


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Mis a part le teint un peu brouillé , c'est tout a fait moi , oreilles en grande écoute , de grands yeux limites myopes , et de grandes dents pointues ....mais c'est pas mon meilleur profil !



non en fait c'est pas moi  :rose: , ce personnage ressemble beaucoup a un petit personnage figurant sur une pochette de disque du groupe RADIOHEAD..... :love:

Groupe que j'aime trop trop trop même que je suis pas trés raisonnable à leurs concerts qui tuent  :casse:    :love:


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon si je vais au resto le 14 avril, mon anonymat c'est terminé



Hum...  "si je vais" ?      



> *Je viens, c'est sûr*
> - Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là )



Pas deux fois quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hum...  "si je vais" ?
> 
> Pas deux fois quand même !



tout pareil


----------



## kathy h (1 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil




j'ai écris " si" car personne ne peut savoir ce que l'avenir nous réserve......

Si je suis encore en vie et en bonne santé, ( pas comme le Pape ) je viendrais


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis encore en vie et en bonne santé, ( pas comme le Pape ) je viendrais


S'il n'y avait pas déjà eu au moins dix vannes sur le pape aujourd'hui je dirais qu'il va probablement ressembler à ton avatar dans pas longtemps.  :rose:  

Ceci dit désolée mais ton avatar est moche ! :hein: bwweeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Spyro (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit désolée mais ton avatar est moche ! :hein: bwweeeeeeeeeeeee.


On dirait un cours d'anatomie :affraid:
Je préférais le code pénal


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y avait pas déjà eu au moins dix vannes sur le pape aujourd'hui je dirais qu'il va probablement ressembler à ton avatar dans pas longtemps.  :rose:
> 
> Ceci dit désolée mais ton avatar est moche ! :hein: bwweeeeeeeeeeeee.



Moi ce que j'aime chez Macounette c'est son franc-parlé ! :love:  :love:


Mais euh  je dois dire que je suis assez d'accord avec elle ... tu n'as pas un truc entre la brune ténébreuse masquée et le cadavre pelé ?


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

Mon dernier avatar il vient de là..
Le révolver fume encore...


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime chez Macounette c'est son franc-parlé ! :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> Mais euh  je dois dire que je suis assez d'accord avec elle ... tu n'as pas un truc entre la brune ténébreuse masquée et le cadavre pelé ?



Oh la la ce que vous êtes difficile, si ça continue je vais remettre l'avatar de la" brune ténébreuse masquée" ( puisque c'est moi,   ) je ne savais pas que j'étais ténébreuse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vais remettre l'avatar de la" brune ténébreuse masquée" ( puisque c'est moi,   ) je ne savais pas que j'étais ténébreuse



c'est celui que je préfère


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime chez Macounette c'est son franc-parlé !  :love:  :love:


 Mais c'est réciproque très chère   :love:



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui que je préfère


Pareil ! kathy, je trouve qu'il te va très bien 

madonna : je trouve le tien très _classe_ aussi ... et lorsqu'on voit l'image en entier, ça impose le respect.


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est celui que je préfère



Me voilà revenue à la case départ , mais c'est aussi celui que je prefère , mais j'ai cru qu'avec cet avatar je ne serais pas prise au sérieux, du genre:  mais qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire là celle là avec son avatar provoquant ect.... 

mais bon je vais assumer ma difference apres tout


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

Mais qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire là celle là avec son avatar provoquant, etc. 

 :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà revenue à la case départ , mais c'est aussi celui que je prefère , mais j'ai cru qu'avec cet avatar je ne serais pas prise au sérieux, du genre: mais qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire là celle là avec son avatar provoquant ect....
> 
> mais bon je vais assumer ma difference apres tout


mais si tu es prise au sérieux 
la preuve, _"kathy c'est la fille qui se pose beaucoup trop de questions"_    
(je te taquine hein ...  )
et cet avatar te va bien 
en plus il m'évitera de faire des cauchemars, comme l'autre


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mais si tu es prise au sérieux
> la preuve, _"kathy c'est la fille qui se pose beaucoup trop de questions"_
> (je te taquine hein ...  )
> et cet avatar te va bien
> en plus il m'évitera de faire des cauchemars, comme l'autre



merci , mais c'est vrai que je me pose beaucoup de question , je n'ai Mac OS X panther que depuis 3 mois et je voudrais déjà tout savoir et tout connaître .

je suis abonnée à toutes les revus possibles, je lis des dizaines d'articles sur internet, bref je deviens maboule et ma libido en prend un coup...     
   :love:


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

'tain vous faites embêtant avec vos avatar, ca va choquer les jeunes... 

trop sombre tout ca... 


Kathy oui tu provoque... Trop même : c'est intolerable !!

Pardon ? En quoi est ce que tu provoques ?
euh euh... :rose: 

CHANGE PAS DE SUJET HEIN !


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne veux pas être populaire, juste une nioubie comme les autres, et si j'ai changé d'avatar c'est justement à cause des raisons que tu invoques...



je n'ai pas connu ton ancien avatar .. mmm dommage??? mais je trouve le nouveau tres esthetique ... un mystere .. et de la sobriété .. un peu de sensualité ...  vraiment bien...   moi je me suis servi dans les avatars de mac g (car je sais pas comment dimensionner une image aux criteres mac g  :rose:  :rose: ) et j'ai pris celui qui ressemble le plus à mon pacifisme et à mon humeur   

mais encore bravo pour le tien qui est une vraie signature tres réussie


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas connu ton ancien avatar .. mmm dommage??? mais je trouve le nouveau tres esthetique ... un mystere .. et de la sobriété .. un peu de sensualité ...  vraiment bien...   moi je me suis servi dans les avatars de mac g (car je sais pas comment dimensionner une image aux criteres mac g  :rose:  :rose: ) et j'ai pris celui qui ressemble le plus à mon pacifisme et à mon humeur
> 
> mais encore bravo pour le tien qui est une vraie signature tres réussie



Mais justement c'est celui ci mon ancien avatar, je l'ai remis ce soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci , mais c'est vrai que je me pose beaucoup de question , je n'ai Mac OS X panther que depuis 3 mois et je voudrais déjà tout savoir et tout connaître .
> 
> je suis abonnée à toutes les revus possibles, je lis des dizaines d'articles sur internet, bref je deviens maboule et ma libido en prend un coup...
> :love:



moi aussi je suis accro à toutes revues sur mac osx .. quand j'ai acheté mon ibook , je me suis mis à svm et à vosmacs .. je pensais arreter apres un ou deux mois .. mais trop tard je suis accro et tout m'interesse , je ne me lasse pas mais je me refreine un peu ... bien sur avosmacs, je le prends sans réfléchir et puis d'autres par curiosité .... icreate parfois pour une seule page .. mais la quand meme je triche et je lis cela chez le marchand ... ah quelle terrible passion!!! bon revenons aux avatars!!!


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je suis accro à toutes revues sur mac osx .. quand j'ai acheté mon ibook , je me suis mis à svm et à vosmacs .. je pensais arreter apres un ou deux mois .. mais trop tard je suis accro et tout m'interesse , je ne me lasse pas mais je me refreine un peu ... bien sur avosmacs, je le prends sans réfléchir et puis d'autres par curiosité .... icreate parfois pour une seule page .. mais la quand meme je triche et je lis cela chez le marchand ... ah quelle terrible passion!!! bon revenons aux avatars!!!



et toi aussi ta libido en prend un coup?


----------



## Franswa (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais justement c'est celui ci mon ancien avatar, je l'ai remis ce soir


 ça fait plaisir :love: !!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et toi aussi ta libido en prend un coup?



mmmm ... non!


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir :love: !!!!!!



 si je peux faire plaisir...      :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un cours d'anatomie :affraid:
> Je préférais le code pénal



au fait ce n'était pas le code Pénal mais le code de procédure civile   ( je sais la photo était minuscule )


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il est bien ton avatar, même si je n'ai jamais vu l'ancien...


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

Et puis d'abord moi aussi je peux mettre un avatar en noir et blanc   

_ Pour le bandeau euh ... plus tard peut-être  _


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord moi aussi je peux mettre un avatar en noir et blanc



manque un peu de couleur ton noir et blanc


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> manque un peu de couleur ton noir et blanc


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est bien ton avatar, même si je n'ai jamais vu l'ancien...



oh toi tu n'as pas suivi la discussion : Mais c'est l'ancien


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2005)

Bon, qu'est-ce que tu penses du mien ?  Et pourquoi t'as changé deux fois d'avatars cette semaine, pour remettre le tien ? La pression du groupe ?


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qu'est-ce que tu penses du mien ?  Et pourquoi t'as changé deux fois d'avatars cette semaine, pour remettre le tien ? La pression du groupe ?



Manque de personnalité de ma part.. je me laisse influencer tres facilement...ça doit être ça .....
et en plus je n'ai pas changé 2 fois mais 3 fois et en moins de 48 heures


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

Il faudrait (re)lancer un fil sur la vie cachée des avatars : pourquoi on change ou on ne change pas et toute cette sorte de choses. Et puis on met un psycho-socio (de préférence Finn   ) sur le coup (en prime il nous expliquera pourquoi on ne trouve pas de marteau rouge comme avatar   ) ou un psy tout court. Et vous saurez enfin : qui vous êtes, d'où vous venez, où vous allez.

En ce qui me concerne, en tous cas, je ne vais pas tarder à aller au lit lire un peu


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qu'est-ce que tu penses du mien ? ::



c'est toi sur la photo?


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Manque de personnalité de ma part.. je me laisse influencer tres facilement...ça doit être ça .....


 C'est çaaaaa, et moi, je m'apelle Josiane :modo:


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est çaaaaa, et moi, je m'apelle Josiane :modo:


 Josiane, enchanté


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> C'est çaaaaa, et moi, je m'apelle Josiane :modo:



comme ma soeur 

donc c'est bien toi sur la photo alors


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord moi aussi je peux mettre un avatar en noir et blanc
> 
> _ Pour le bandeau euh ... plus tard peut-être  _




La couleur la couleur la couleur !


----------



## MacMadam (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comme ma soeur
> 
> donc c'est bien toi sur la photo alors


 Ben, ouais, qu'est-ce que tu crois !?


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

bon et bien la brune ténébreuse va se coucher....

bonne nuit à tous et à toutes ( hein macounette )  :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et vous saurez enfin : qui vous êtes, d'où vous venez, où vous allez.


Ton avatar à toi ne laisse aucun doute.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ton avatar à toi ne laisse aucun doute.



Il faut toujours douter !


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> La couleur la couleur la couleur !


J'ai dit noir et blanc 
J'm'appelle pas Josiane moi   

En plus maintenant j'ai bandé :rose:
(_c'est à dire que j'ai *mis un bandeau* à mon avatar !! hein !! oh !! c'est pas ce que vous croyez !! _)

Je mets un lien sinon on comprendra plus quand je rechangerai


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit noir et blanc
> J'm'appelle pas Josiane moi
> 
> En plus maintenant j'ai bandé :rose:
> (_c'est à dire que j'ai *mis un bandeau* à mon avatar !! hein !! oh !! c'est pas ce que vous croyez !! _)



Copieur copieur copieur copieur ( et mes droits d'auteur alors ? )    :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et mes droits d'auteur alors ?


Pour une femme, je préfère dire "droits d'autesse". C'est pas très français mais tellement plus sexy.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Copieur copieur copieur copieur ( et mes droits d'auteur alors ? )    :love:



Tu fais école, la starification est en marche


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Vous avez tous un avatar et compulsez 9 pages en deux jours ...

Moi qui n'en ai plus (j'ai enterré mon ex avec mon PC) et ne sais pas quoi prendre, j'ai du soucis à me faire...  

Encore + s'il doit me correspondre !
 :sick:


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oh toi tu n'as pas suivi la discussion : Mais c'est l'ancien



si si j'ai suivi, je parlais de celui d'avant celui là, celui que tu as mis entre quoi
CELUI QUE J'AI PAS VU 



Veux te voir en brune tenebreuse moi


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous un avatar et compulsez 9 pages en deux jours ...
> 
> Moi qui n'en ai plus (j'ai enterré mon ex avec mon PC) et ne sais pas quoi prendre, j'ai du soucis à me faire...
> 
> ...




Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis dans le même cas que toi : je ne sais pas quoi prendre !! 

Ca rassure hein ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis dans le même cas que toi : je ne sais pas quoi prendre !!
> 
> Ca rassure hein ?



 avec ça, j'vais pouvoir aller me coucher l'esprit tranquille ...   

Pit-être qu'un radieeeux avatar va m'aparaître cette nuit !

Bonne nuit


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> avec ça, j'vais pouvoir aller me coucher l'esprit tranquille ...
> 
> Pit-être qu'un radieeeux avatar va m'aparaître cette nuit !
> 
> Bonne nuit




z'allez voir qu'elle va concevoir dans son rêve les plans du PowerMac G6 2X 5 Ghz 8Go de RAM et un NIVIDIA Geforce 10000 1Go de RAM alloué avec mac os XI dessus...

Et le lendemain, ELLE AURA TOUT OUBLIÉ !

mouahahahahahaaaa


Allez bonne nuit à toi je sens d'ailleurs que je vais t'imiter   

Bonne nuit aux autres aussi


----------



## J_K (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous un avatar et compulsez 9 pages en deux jours (...)



C'est vrai que niveau blabla qui tourne en rond on est fort ici!


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

C'est y est j'ai trouvé le mien pour le moment  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit noir et blanc
> J'm'appelle pas Josiane moi
> 
> (_c'est à dire que j'ai *mis un bandeau* à mon avatar !! hein !! oh !! c'est pas ce que vous croyez !! _)




sa va pas non ?     

d'abord tu es pas noir et blanc mais
NOIR et GRIS  :mouais: ....et enleve moi ce bandeau
tu viens de me cramer ma nouvelle coiffure  :mouais:  :mouais: 

reviens au colorSync , là tu es trop palot !!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai enterré mon ex avec mon PC)



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

resquiescat in pace  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la ce que vous êtes difficile, si ça continue je vais remettre l'avatar de la" brune ténébreuse masquée" ( puisque c'est moi,  ) je ne savais pas que j'étais ténébreuse



Ah je vois que ça a changé !  
Le "brune ténébreuse masquée" je trouvais ça classe moi ! 
Après si le "ténébreuse" te gêne on peut l'enlever hein !  je me vexerai pas ! 

Bon faut dire que ça doit faire son petit effet ...  il leur en faut peu   ... mais là je dois dire que tu as fait fort, c'est un *concentré* ton avatar ! :style:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que ça a changé !
> Le "brune ténébreuse masquée" je trouvais ça classe moi !
> Après si le "ténébreuse" te gêne on peut l'enlever hein !  je me vexerai pas !
> 
> Bon faut dire que ça doit faire son petit effet ...  il leur en faut peu   ... mais là je dois dire que tu as fait fort, c'est un *concentré* ton avatar ! :style:



euh  un concentré de quoi au juste?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> euh  un concentré de quoi au juste?



Ben un concentré de sensualité, féminité, mystère, séduction  ... je dois continuer ? 

Disons que tout ça dans une si petit image : ça mérite le nom de *concentré*, non ?  



Dis ..entre nous t'as eu combien de mp zenflammés ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben un concentré de sensualité, féminité, mystère, séduction ... je dois continuer ?


Tu sais Lorna, il est bien aussi ton avatar  :love: :rose:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben un concentré de sensualité, féminité, mystère, séduction  ... je dois continuer ?
> 
> Disons que tout ça dans une si petit image : ça mérite le nom de *concentré*, non ?
> 
> ...



de messages enflammés? aucun pourquoi?   

ton avatar c'est aussi un concentré tu sais...  

C'est bien ta propre tête que tu as ajouté sur le dessin? ,


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ta propre tête que tu as ajouté sur le dessin? ,


quel dessin ?


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quel dessin ?



je parlais de l'avatar de la belle lorna , celle qui a des cornes..


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de l'avatar de la belle lorna , celle qui a des cornes..


 ben je sais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Lorna, il est bien aussi ton avatar  :love: :rose:



Euh ... Spyro, je te reçois mal, là, et c'est pa mon antenne, sur les autres chaînes, j'ai bien la couleur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de messages enflammés? aucun pourquoi?
> 
> ton avatar c'est aussi un concentré tu sais...
> 
> C'est bien ta propre tête que tu as ajouté sur le dessin? ,




Un concentré le mien ?  ... :hein: tu dis ça parce que je fais petite dessus ! hein ? :mouais: 

Et puis comme dit Poildep :  je suis vraiment comme ça ! :rose:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

je crois comprendre que kathy h voulait dire que ton avatar doit être un concentré de séduction pour les mâles à Bar qui trainent dans le coin...   pas d'offence en tout cas il me semble...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis vraiment comme ça ! :rose:



tu es sure?   

grosse tete , petites pattes ?   



mets l'original, on pourra enfin voir si tu dis vrai !!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je crois comprendre que kathy h voulait dire que ton avatar doit être un concentré de séduction pour les mâles à Bar qui trainent dans le coin...   pas d'offence en tout cas il me semble...



exactement.... 

mais je ne pense pas, de toute façon que Lorna s'est sentie  offencée.

en fait son avatar est "concentré" en ce sens qu'on imagine tres bien une femme pleine de charme
 ( si si  le visage à l'air tres jolie et je ne plaisante pas :  le corps bon ba il est petit c'est clair, lol)   avec une forte personnalité et qui doit avoir des réactions spontanées, faut pas trop s'y frotter sinon on reçoit un coup de fourche dans les fesses, ail ail ça fait mal


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h: j'aime décidément mieux cet avatar moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne pense pas, de toute façon que Lorna s'est sentie  offencée.



Exact  


			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en fait son avatar est "concentré" en ce sens qu'on imagine tres bien une femme pleine de charme
> ( si si le visage à l'air tres jolie et je ne plaisante pas : le corps bon ba il est petit c'est clair, lol) avec une forte personnalité et qui doit avoir des réactions spontanées, faut pas trop s'y frotter sinon on reçoit un coup de fourche dans les fesses, ail ail ça fait mal



euuh :rose:

Faut pas euh .. enfin la le visage *a l'air*  
Moi je le trouvais suffisamment petit et retouché pour que je sente encore un peu masquée malgrè tout ! 


oui j'ai osé apparaître sans _casfque_ ... d'un part parce qu'à force de fréquenter ce bar, je me sentais de plus en plus à l'aise, comme chez moi  ... quand le trident ne suffisait pas Lo :love: venait à ma rescousse pour me défendre des mâles à Bar et puis j'avais rencontré certaines personnes aussi love: )

Donc ben un jour j'me suis dis allez pourquoi pas, soyons fous ! 
Mais contrairement à ce que tu pourrais penser Kathy, aucun mâle n'est venu me draguer  

quoi ?  il fait peur Lo ?  Aaaaah ... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Exact
> 
> 
> euuh :rose:
> ...





			
				La machine à empecher de coudbouler en rond a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna



Ouarf !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Merci._




a nouveau pas de smiley ? tu es malade?


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a nouveau pas de smiley ? tu es malade?




s'il est malade, même avec 40 de fièvre il loupe pas son rv de lundi, hein


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouarf !






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Merci._



Tiens voilà deux grands bavards !   


Quant à Roberto ...  j'ai pas remarqué alors  :hein:

Quand ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

A propos de bavard :
Une nuit et une demi-journée et ce thread double de volume 
Alors comme ça ça discute ferme d'avatars encore hein   
Lorna, je trouve le tien très mimi c'est un bon mix entre "photo" et "dessin animé" je trouve :love:  
Quant au mien, heuuu ... je dirais que je ressemble à mon avatar  en tout cas pour les rondeurs    elles y sont


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A propos de bavard :
> Une nuit et une demi-journée et ce thread double de volume
> Alors comme ça ça discute ferme d'avatars encore hein
> Lorna, je trouve le tien très mimi c'est un bon mix entre "photo" et "dessin animé" je trouve :love:
> Quant au mien, heuuu ... je dirais que je ressemble à mon avatar  en tout cas pour les rondeurs    elles y sont



et voilà la 3ème femme de la discussion : "Ou sont les femmes" de macgé ?  ne cherchez plus elles sont ici


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et voilà la 3ème femme de la discussion



tu m'as oubliééééééé


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et voilà la 3ème femme de la discussion : "Ou sont les femmes" de macgé ?  ne cherchez plus elles sont ici


Pris à la lettre, je suis la _deuxième_ femme à avoir posté dans cette discussion, la première après toi.


----------



## Franswa (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et voilà la 3ème femme de la discussion : "Ou sont les femmes" de macgé ?  ne cherchez plus elles sont ici


 Trop cool !!! ça vous dérange pas si je m'incruste ?


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as oubliééééééé



mais tu n'étais pas là c'est pour ça ..


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop cool !!! ça vous dérange pas si je m'incruste ?



ah non tu n'es pas une femme !    :love:


----------



## Franswa (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah non tu n'es pas une femme !    :love:


 ça dépend  http://doofy1.free.fr/destines.pdf


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais tu n'étais pas là c'est pour ça .




j'étais pas là ???



			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous un avatar et compulsez 9 pages en deux jours ...
> 
> Moi qui n'en ai plus (j'ai enterré mon ex avec mon PC) et ne sais pas quoi prendre, j'ai du soucis à me faire...
> 
> ...


_(aujourd'hui, 02h56)_


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'étais pas là ???
> 
> 
> _(aujourd'hui, 02h56)_





Mais je veux dire pas là , ldans le sens pas là tout de suite... mais euh


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais je veux dire pas là , ldans le sens pas là tout de suite... mais euh



j'le crois pas   

t'as marché ???


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

et puis, avec moi,

faut se méfier,

j'suis la pro du sous-marinage !!


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

... et du marinage tout court on dirait


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... et du marinage tout court on dirait


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Ben oui tu as bien fait mariner kathy h y'a 5 minutes    c'était pour rigoler hein


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui tu as bien fait mariner kathy h y'a 5 minutes    c'était pour rigoler hein



   :love:


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme toutes les filles, en fait !



il me manque un smiley qui fait "non-non"

Roberto, je ne parle pas de sous-marin ... :affraid:

mais de forum !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il me manque un smiley qui fait "non-non"
> 
> Roberto, je ne parle pas de sous-marin ... :affraid:
> 
> mais de forum !



faut l'excuser: il est _légèrement_ polarisé...


----------



## Franswa (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme toutes les filles, en fait !


 Je bosse comme d'hab...
Y en aura une à Nantes ? parce que Avignon... peut pas y aller


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il me manque un smiley qui fait "non-non"
> 
> Roberto, je ne parle pas de sous-marin ... :affraid:
> 
> mais de forum !



Tu veux dire que tu pourrais choisir une taupe comme avatar ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu pourrais choisir une taupe comme avatar ?



bien vu !   

à poster dans mon forum "recherche d'avatar"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, je trouve le tien très mimi c'est un bon mix entre "photo" et "dessin animé" je trouve :love:
> Quant au mien, heuuu ... je dirais que je ressemble à mon avatar  en tout cas pour les rondeurs    elles y sont




merci :rose: ... voilà ce que je suis un mix concentré !  

Mais quand je revois l'ancien, mon tout premier, celui qui m'a rendu si ... si ... diablotine ... j'ai comme un petit truc qui me pince là  ... non *là* ...  .... Roberto j'ai dit *là* !  ! pfff 

le jour où je l'ai choisi je pensais pas qu'il allait me coller comme ça après celui-là !  (mon avatar hein :mouais: je parlais pas de Roberto ... :hein: enfin j'me comprends !  )


----------



## Spyro (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le jour où je l'ai choisi je pensais pas qu'il allait me coller comme ça après celui-là !  (mon avatar hein :mouais: je parlais pas de Roberto ... :hein: enfin j'me comprends !  )


_Ben oui Roberto tu l'as pas choisi  _

Et nous aussi ça nous fait un pincement de revoir ton _vrai_, pardon ton *ancien* avatar


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> merci :rose: ... voilà ce que je suis un mix concentré !
> 
> Mais quand je revois l'ancien, mon tout premier, celui qui m'a rendu si ... si ... diablotine ... j'ai comme un petit truc qui me pince là  ... non *là* ...  .... Roberto j'ai dit *là* !  ! pfff
> 
> le jour où je l'ai choisi je pensais pas qu'il allait me coller comme ça après celui-là !  (mon avatar hein :mouais: je parlais pas de Roberto ... :hein: enfin j'me comprends !  )


Ben moi aussi j'aime bien l'ancien  c'est comme ça que je t'ai "connue" sur MacGé  :love:
C'est sûrement une longue histoire dont j'ai raté plusieurs chapitres :rose: , mais pourquoi tu ne remets pas l'ancien ?  est-ce une histoire de _cafsque_ perdu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ben oui Roberto tu l'as pas choisi  _
> 
> Et nous aussi ça nous fait un pincement de revoir ton _vrai_, pardon ton *ancien* avatar



Ça non j'ai pas choisi 

Bon je vais devoir lancer un sondage alors ?  Pour ou contre le nouvel avatar de Lorna ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi aussi j'aime bien l'ancien  c'est comme ça que je t'ai "connue" sur MacGé  :love:
> C'est sûrement une longue histoire dont j'ai raté plusieurs chapitres :rose: , mais pourquoi tu ne remets pas l'ancien ?  est-ce une histoire de _cafsque_ perdu ?




 bon Macounette c'est bien parce que c'est toi :hein: pfff  tu ne suis rien du tout ! mais tu as de la chance de suis de trèèèès bonne humeur donc voici un cours de rattrapage !


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça non j'ai pas choisi
> 
> Bon je vais devoir lancer un sondage alors ?  Pour ou contre le nouvel avatar de Lorna ???



change pas, il est bien mieux et plus perso, le nouveau (même si l'ancien était bien sympa).

ce sont les vieud'la'vieille qui causent et qui regrettent déjà le bon vieux temps...


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon Macounette c'est bien parce que c'est toi :hein: pfff  tu ne suis rien du tout ! mais tu as de la chance de suis de trèèèès bonne humeur donc voici un cours de rattrapage !


Ben si, ça j'avais lu :rose:  c'est juste que j'aurais bien voulu savoir les détails _croustillants_ de l'histoire    mais pour ça je suppose qu'il faudra que je m'y mette à_ l'archéologie macgéenne_   
merci quand même, très chère  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, ça j'avais lu :rose:  c'est juste que j'aurais bien voulu savoir les détails _croustillants_ de l'histoire    mais pour ça je suppose qu'il faudra que je m'y mette à_ l'archéologie macgéenne_
> merci quand même, très chère  :love:



bon la révolution je vais pas revenir là dessus  d'ailleurs elle est bien belle leur "Minesté" on la voit plus ! 

bref !  après avoir été pendue .. j'ai longtemps erré dans un lieu ... :sick: où rôdaient les morts-vivants, fantômes et autres trucs rigolos :affraid: 
Parmi ces créatures il y avait un Viking ... :mouais: qui lors de son ultime bataille avait égaré son casque ... et dès qu'il m'a vue, il s'est jeté sur moi  (1m98 au garrot) pour me piquer le mien !!   

J'ai jamais réussi à le récupérer 

 En plus il était ridicule ça lui couvrait à peine le haut du crâne ! 

voilà tu sais tout !


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'le crois pas
> 
> t'as marché ???



Mais non mais non ...  euh    :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon la révolution je vais pas revenir là dessus  d'illeurs elle bien belle leur "Minesté" on la voit plus !
> 
> bref !  après avoir été pendue .. j'ai longtemps erré dans un lieu ... :sick: où rôdaient les morts vivant, fantômes et autres trucs rigolos :affraid:
> Parmi ces créatures il y avait un Viking ... :mouais: qui lors de son ultime bataille avait égaré son casque ... et dès qu'il m'a vue, il s'est jeté sur moi  (1m98 au garrot) pour me piquer le mien !!
> ...


merci pour toutes ces précisions :love:   dis donc ils doivent pas s'ennuyer tous les jours tes élèves, t'as une imagination débordante


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

faut surtout pas  que ses élèves tombes sur ce forum


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il me manque un smiley qui fait "non-non"



Spyro y a pensé !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci pour toutes ces précisions :love:   dis donc ils doivent pas s'ennuyer tous les jours tes élèves, t'as une imagination débordante




Mes élèves ?  

:hein: j'ai pas d'élèves ...  _par contre je fais dans l'élevage_  (naaaan j'rigole  jamais je parlerais de mes filles comme ça !  jamais !  )


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

T'es pas prof ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas prof ?



Est-ce un compliment ? La question reste entière ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas prof ?



Ben non  (et j'ai beau chercher à part l'art de manier le trident je vois pas ce que je pourrais enseigner !  )...  je crois donc qu'il vaut mieux pour "eux"* 

* les élèves que j'aurais jamais

On revient donc au sujet  mon avatar laissait-il penser que j'exerçais cette profession ? 

 Je relève les copies demain à 14h !


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

facile  qui veut une antisèche ? :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non  (et j'ai beau chercher à part l'art de manier le trident je vois pas ce que je pourrais enseigner !  )...  je crois donc qu'il vaut mieux pour "eux"*
> 
> * les élèves que j'aurais jamais
> 
> ...



Non non,  ton avatar laisse plutôt penser que tu es une " diablesse" ( c'est pas une profession mais bon..)    :love:


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non  (et j'ai beau chercher à part l'art de manier le trident je vois pas ce que je pourrais enseigner !  )...  je crois donc qu'il vaut mieux pour "eux"*
> 
> * les élèves que j'aurais jamais


Autant pour moi, j'avais mal compris alors :rose: Faut dire je ne suis le bar qu'assez irrégulièrement.  mais j'avais en souvenir une discussion avec PATOCHMAN et j'avais donc tiré les mauvaises conclusions... 
 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On revient donc au sujet  mon avatar laissait-il penser que j'exerçais cette profession ?
> 
> Je relève les copies demain à 14h !


Heuuuu.... le trident sans doute !


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

coucou Macounette quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure?    :love:


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Non non,  ton avatar laisse plutôt penser que tu es une " diablesse" ( c'est pas une profession mais bon..)    :love:


Une profession ? Peut-être pas, mais elle a prouvé que c'était un métier. 

À+


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> coucou Macounette quoi de neuf depuis tout à l'heure?    :love:


coucou kathy   rien de neuf, je regarde à la téloche un film vachement irréaliste sur une expédition dans l'Himalaya (alias alpinisme _made in Hollywood _ ) lorsque le programme est interrompu pour cause de décès papal  . Du coup je ne sais pas s'il y a eu un _happy end_...

Et toi, quoi d'n'oeuf ?


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben non  (et j'ai beau chercher à part l'art de manier le trident je vois pas ce que je pourrais enseigner !  )...  je crois donc qu'il vaut mieux pour "eux"*
> 
> * les élèves que j'aurais jamais
> 
> ...




Ce que tu as oublié de dire, c'est que le viking en prenant ton casque a cassé ton trident avec sa hache pour pas se faire piquer...
Heureusement qu'ils font des soldes dans les forges de macG t'as pu t'en prendre un autre pour pas cher...

C'est quand même honteux que l'assurance n'est pas suivi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une profession ? Peut-être pas, mais elle a prouvé que c'était un métier.
> 
> À+



rhooo :rose: ... ben alors ! 

Enfin je préfèrerais diablotine à diablesse ou alors un mix des deux ...diablotesse :hein: ou alors .... diablessine ... :mouais: non diablotine :love: je crois que ça sonne mieux ! 




moi je dirais que c'est un _art _!  mais bon ...


----------



## poildep (3 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi je dirais que c'est un _art _!  mais bon ...


sfurtout sfans cafsque !


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

"Et le mien il dit quoi ?"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

et personne n' a remarqué mon avatar attitude popol ????  

merci qui ???????? merciiiiiiiiiiiiii spyroooooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> "Et le mien il dit quoi ?"


ben sado-maso option dentiste !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et personne n' a remarqué mon avatar attitude popol ????
> 
> merci qui ???????? merciiiiiiiiiiiiii spyroooooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


moi aussi mais on voit pas les doigts sur la tof


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

moi c'est de saison. :love:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et personne n' a remarqué mon avatar attitude popol ????
> 
> merci qui ???????? merciiiiiiiiiiiiii spyroooooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


tiens, je me disais bien que ton avatar avait changé... mais je ne voyais pas quoi :sick: :rose: il est superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je me disais bien que ton avatar avait changé... mais je ne voyais pas quoi :sick: :rose: il est superbe.




les remerciments  a  qui de droit     et surement pas a moi     


sinon, toi, t'arretes quand de changer* ?     
a peine habitué et plufff tu changes       :love: 




*coulottes et chaussettes obligatoire, d'avatar c'est optionnel


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

Et moi?


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi?


 
Un enfant naturel de Lorna non ?


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben sado-maso option dentiste !



 Arg non jsuis démasqué  !!


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, toi, t'arretes quand de changer* ?
> a peine habitué et plufff tu changes       :love:


bennn heuuuuu   :rose: je change pas si souvent que ça, si ? 
et le vert, c'est bon. :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je change pas si souvent que ça, si ?


Non non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jamais jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et le vert, c'est bon.


Et quel vert !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et plaffffff       


ps:  je suis d'accord,  ce vert est tres joli, c'est lumai qui va etre jalouse


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

Tiens il faudrait que je fasse une galerie de mes avatars moi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et personne n' a remarqué mon avatar attitude popol ????
> 
> merci qui ???????? merciiiiiiiiiiiiii spyroooooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





j'ai pas precisé que pour les coeurs c'est macmarco    :love: 

 pour l'ecriture "bibi" desolé  :rose: je ne me rappelle plus
que le coupable se denonce


----------



## Xman (8 Juillet 2005)

J'ai toujours préféré Donald à Mickey, trop malin...
Donald c'est l'intelligence cachée, le regard (vide).....enfin tout moi 

Et puis j'ai toujours aimé les canards : Saturnin, Daffy... Quoi que maintenant j'ai trouvé encore un air plus con : le Dodo






à voir....


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

Je viens d'en changer. 
ce que j'aimerai c pouvoir les faire moi même ... mais je ne maitrise pas assez PShop et n'arrive jamais à les faire à la bonne taille.
sont toujours trop grands
ou trop peu visibles
ou trop moches
ou trop nuls
lalala


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben puisque tu aimes ce vert....  oserais-je demander.... :rose: :rose: :rose:  un petit smiley vert ? 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'en changer.
> ce que j'aimerai c pouvoir les faire moi même ... mais je ne maitrise pas assez PShop et n'arrive jamais à les faire à la bonne taille.
> sont toujours trop grands
> ou trop peu visibles
> ...




tu connais iZoom ? 
c'est super pour retailler et optimiser les photos


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu connais iZoom ?
> c'est super pour retailler et optimiser les photos



non mais j'essayerai ce soir.
merci


----------



## Spyro (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu connais iZoom ?
> c'est super pour retailler et optimiser les photos


Oui enfin si il a photoshop, s'il les fait lui même, il a déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour redimensionner et optimiser ses images, et mieux que iZoom si tu veux mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi?



 toi tu rentres à la maison tu te brosses les dents, et au lit ! non mais !  

Piouuuf ces petits y'en à partout, rebelles en plus hein ! 

(Bon et le trident tu le laisse à maman  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin si il a photoshop, s'il les fait lui même, il a déjà tout ce qu'il faut pour redimensionner et optimiser ses images, et mieux que iZoom si tu veux mon avis




s'il est aussi doué que moi a utiliser toshop , 
c'est pas demain la veille qu'il va avoir son avatar !!!


----------



## Malow (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> s'il est aussi doué que moi a utiliser toshop ,
> c'est pas demain la veille qu'il va avoir son avatar !!!




J'ai essayé hier soir de faire mon nouvel avatar avec photoshop...hum hum...c'est pas gagné, mais n'ayant pas encore une grande maitrise de ce logiciel, pour le moment ça le fait...et le principal, c'est de s'amuser à les créer...mais bon, c'est pas facile !!!


   :love:


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé hier soir de faire mon nouvel avatar avec photoshop...hum hum...c'est pas gagné, mais n'ayant pas encore une grande maitrise de ce logiciel, pour le moment ça le fait...et le principal, c'est de s'amuser à les créer...mais bon, c'est pas facile !!!
> 
> 
> :love:



pareil.
 mais en pire.
 sympa ton avatar.
un petit côté années 30.


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

*Malow*: Nos 2 avatars sont complémentaires dans un sens mais opposés dans l'autre.
J'explique: je te tend la main ... tu la repousse. Même noir & blanc, similitude des mouvements, ...


----------



## OranginaSanguine (8 Juillet 2005)

Vous savez pourquoi vous y arrivez pas avec Photoshop ?

*Paaaarrrrrrrssssskeeeee !!!!!*


----------



## Patamach (8 Juillet 2005)

OranginaSanguine a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pourquoi vous y arrivez pas avec Photoshop ?
> 
> *Paaaarrrrrrrssssskeeeee !!!!!*


Ladies & Gentlemen
The :king:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé hier soir de faire mon nouvel avatar avec photoshop...hum hum...c'est pas gagné, mais n'ayant pas encore une grande maitrise de ce logiciel, pour le moment ça le fait...et le principal, c'est de s'amuser à les créer...mais bon, c'est pas facile !!!
> 
> 
> :love:


Super l'avatar    :love:


----------



## B00 (8 Juillet 2005)

bientôt plus de pseudo sur internet plus d'avatar la révolution cybernétco-naturiste, ça rappelle des trucs..j'crois que j'ai faim moi...sécurité oblige...


----------



## Malow (8 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Super l'avatar    :love:



Merci...  

C'est le post " un coup de vieux " qui m'en a donné l'idée...j'ai repris un de mes portraits et j'ai retouché la luminosité pour lui donner un côté  " ancien " ....


----------



## Amaël (8 Juillet 2005)

OranginaSanguine a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez pourquoi vous y arrivez pas avec Photoshop ?
> 
> *Paaaarrrrrrrssssskeeeee !!!!!*



Vous regardez trop la télévision, bonsoir...


----------



## OranginaSanguine (8 Juillet 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Vous regardez trop la télévision, bonsoir...




Pas tant que ça, en fait !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

OranginaSanguine a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que ça, en fait !




Jean-Marc, ton 1er pseudo ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## jahrom (8 Juillet 2005)

Moi je voulais le changer pour ça :






Mais finalement, je crois que je vais garder le mien qui est assez particulier....


----------



## OranginaSanguine (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Marc, ton 1er pseudo ne te suffit pas ?




Et toi, Romuald, tu n'as pas d'autre pseudo ?


Faut demander une autorisation ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

OranginaSanguine a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, Romuald, tu n'as pas d'autre pseudo ?
> 
> 
> Faut demander une autorisation ?




J'ai bien d'autres choses à faire que de troller ...
Et deuxio personne ne m'appelle jamais Romuald


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

Macmarco a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas d'autre pseudo ?




je ne suis pas responsable de la fiancée de mackie


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien d'autres choses à faire que de troller ...



Je ne trolle pas, c'est un personnage à prendre au second degré.
Il n'y avait aucune malice dans la création de ce pseudo, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas cherché à cacher qu'OranginaSanguine c'était moi.
Avec un peu de recherche, tout un chacun pouvait deviner. 



			
				FinnAtlas a dit:
			
		

> Et deuxio personne ne m'appelle jamais Romuald



Excuse, tu m'as appelé Jean-Marc, j'ai cru qu'on s'appelait par nos prénoms.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2005)

*


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		


			Je ne trolle pas, c'est un personnage à prendre au second degré.
Il n'y avait aucune malice dans la création de ce pseudo, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas cherché à cacher qu'OranginaSanguine c'était moi.
Avec un peu de recherche, tout un chacun pouvait deviner. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



 avec un peu de recherche.. nan franchement t'as vu l'armada de morveux en ce moment au bar ? Ca va pas penser à chercher plus loin que le bout de son nez... et tout le monde n'a pas les moyens (intellectuel, technique, physique, informatique) pour le faire.
Ce genre de délire, c'est pas trop la saison .. les esprits ont encore chaud et ca ne désaltère pas beaucoup, c'est plein de sucre, ca donne plus soif qu'autre chose.

Tu n'as pas cherché à cacher que c'était toi (d'autres s'amusent à le faire et pensent oeuvrer en toute impunité .. les cons  ), mais tu n'as pas cherché à le dire non plus  

Si nous faisons souvent la chasse au multipseudo c'est car nous savons que le fait de poster sous une autre identité (facilité par un certain anonymat) peut faciliter certaines déviances et certains quiproquos.




			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		


			Excuse, tu m'as appelé Jean-Marc, j'ai cru qu'on s'appelait par nos prénoms. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


Oui, justement ca n'est pas le mien.
*
_Retour au sujet : les avatars_


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, justement ca n'est pas le mien.
> *
> _Retour au sujet : les avatars_




Je m'étais fié à ceci.
Autant pour moi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2005)

B00 a dit:
			
		

> bientôt plus de pseudo sur internet plus d'avatar la révolution cybernétco-naturiste, ça rappelle des trucs..j'crois que j'ai faim moi...sécurité oblige...



perdu, tu manges un ane, tu coupes le courant et tu cries "je suis un boulet"

quoi ?? c'est pas le Kamoulox ici... haaa zut... désolé


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> perdu, tu manges un ane, tu coupes le courant et tu cries "je suis un boulet"
> 
> quoi ?? c'est pas le Kamoulox ici... haaa zut... désolé



Tu penses vraiment qu'il a besoin de le crier ... en plus !


----------

